# New Gun



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

I know this is a waterfowl forum but i figured it would be a good place to get some advice. I do lots of waterfowl hunting and I am looking to upgrade my shotgun. I am interested in a winchester super x2. any thoughts or opinions would be great. thanks


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

They are a sweet gun!! I own an X3 which is the same as an 2 except a pound lighter. You wont be dissappointed!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

MallardMayhem21 said:


> They are a sweet gun!! I own an X3 which is the same as an 2 except a pound lighter. You wont be dissappointed!!


Same with me, never had a problem with my SX3 other than it jamming up once (it just wanted to test me, and see how I would react :lol: ) my buddy shoots a SX2 and he seems to have no problems, just make sure you clean it!


----------



## duckhunterNK (Dec 4, 2008)

is there still ducks around the North Dakota area


----------



## duckhunterNK (Dec 4, 2008)

if i were you i would go for the super x3


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

duckhunterNK said:


> if i were you i would go for the super x3


I realize the sx3 is better but i dont have the money for it right now. Is there really that big of a difference? Would you still recommend an sx2?


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

duckhunterNK said:


> is there still ducks around the North Dakota area


No. well at least not in the eastern part of the state that ive seen. Could be some still around that i might be missing. This week its supposed to drop below 0 so if there are some they wont be around for long


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I use an X2 and have very little if any problems with it. Great gun in my opinion. I've used it river, field and pond hungting and it has been good thru all. I like it also cause it is easy to clean. Mine is camo colored and I believe at the time I paid 785.00.

Sean


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

I have an SX3 and I love it, I would recomend it to anyone and everyone. I would think if you waited a month or two you should be able to pick up one of this years models for pretty cheap. (not that their too expensive for an auto as it is).


----------



## wingshooter05 (Apr 2, 2009)

I own a SX2 and love it!! I use it for shooting Ducks, Geese, Trap, and any other shooting!!!

I'm hopefuly gonna upgrade to the SX3 soon!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

go for the X3, better recoil

mine is awesome


----------



## wingshooter05 (Apr 2, 2009)

wingshooter05 said:


> I own a SX2 and love it!! I use it for shooting Ducks, Geese, Trap, and any other shooting!!!
> 
> I'm hopefuly gonna upgrade to the SX3 soon!!!
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I just upgraded to the SX3 this weekend!!!
I have only shot it a couple times and love it 
 :lol: :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Kelly Hannan said:


> go for the X3, better recoil
> 
> mine is awesome


It has the same gas system and is lighter, do you really think the butt pad is that effective to where it has less recoil then the x2?

X2 is pretty much all the gun that the x3 is with a little more weight.


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

i shot an x2 for 4 years and it is still one of the best guns i have ever owned. I cant think of one time it jamed cycled low base great, and was just and all around great gun. Mine Patterned very well with kent 1;s and a pattern master. Buy the gun y ou wont be dissapointed.


----------

